# Should He Be Killed or Not?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Whats this guys deal? Busted off early, bad genes, old and declining? Trying to determine if we should take him out, theres much better deer around though and don't really want to waste my tag, at least early in the year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not. Looks young


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Is it a possible doe with horns? The horns on does usually don't develope in a normal manner.


----------

